# lump between dogs toes



## Da Zo

hi
i am looking for some information , ive spotted a lump in between my dog toe i wonder if any of you can tell me what it is and what i could do to help before i phone the vets














cheers darren


----------



## Amaryllis

That needs a vet. It looks like an infection, maybe from a foxtail getting stuck in there, or a bug bite, but it definitely needs a vet.


----------



## Da Zo

ok then thanks is there anything i can do until i take her to vets?


----------



## luv mi pets

It can be something as simple as a grass seed getting stuck within your dog's paw causing an infection to a mast cell tumor. The only sure way to know is to take your dog to your vet for a proper diagnosis.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim

Looks like a interdigital cyst to me. But I would still go to the vet and rule other things out. 

There are quite a few treatments routes you could go if it is a cyst. You could do epsom salt soaks several times a day then you would soak in diluted hydrogen peroxide. I have had great success with using synotic drops on them, couple times a day. Which you will need to ask the vet about. You can use antibiotics and treat internally while treating externally, which again should only be done with vets approval.


----------



## luv mi pets

Like above poster states could be a cyst but we are all saying take the dog to the vet just to be sure.


----------



## Skell

Does it bleed or puss? My dog has something that resembles that. My dogs only bleeds a little when he runs on crunchy snow, no puss.
My doctor told me it was a tumor, I'm not sure I believe him. He went right for the surgery route within 5 mins and didn't suggest anything else.
http://www.dogforums.com/dog-health-questions/131090-small-growth-dew-claw.html


----------



## judien88

Hello Da Zo and all! I am new here and looking for some information about that lump in between toes. My dog who is a 5 year old shiba inu had the same lump as you shared on your previous post.

I brought my dog to the vet and he gave me antibiotics that she'll take orally, hibitane solution for cleaning the wound (as it is bleeding a little bit), and theraderm cream which is an anti inflammatory cream. It's her 1st night taking the medications... after 7 days if nothing happens he recommends to be removed surgically..

Can you share your experience on this?

Thank you


----------



## Skell

An update on my case that might help you. I didnt like the response from the first vet so I took my pug to another. They took a cell sample from the sore and looked at it under a microscope. She determined that my dog didn't have any signs of a tumor due to the cell sample makeup. She said it was just an infection and to try this steroid cream for 2 weeks and call.if there was no change. I applied the cream twice and notice it going away. I stopped the cream and I t went away on its own. No expensive surgeyr, just a well trained caring vet. Hope this helps.


----------



## judien88

Thank you for sharing your experience Skell!
Hopefully the medications that the vet gave will work.

So far the only improvement is my dog is not licking her paw anymore. The bump is still swollen but no amount of blood is showing.


----------

